# Opinions on Ruger P345 in 45 Auto?



## 147 Grain

What do you folks think of Ruger's new 45 Auto? I'm considering a stainless version with a piccanelly rail system.


----------



## Bore.224

I have heard nothing but good things althought I have no real experiance with this pistol. I just wish it had a 5 inch barrel!!!!


----------



## mark056

I have owned a Ruger P345 for about a month and have put approximately 800 rounds through it. The things I like about it:

1. Nice design appearance
2. Good ergonomics for my small hands
3. Lots of safety features...I favor the magazine disconnect because it has proven to be a lifesaver in weapon retention situations, where the good guy loses his gun, but renders it inoperable by releasing the magazine. A good tactile loaded chamber indicator
4. Acceptable accuracy...the gun is intrinsically more accurate than the shooter...I can get around 4 inch groups at 25 yards
5. As corrosion resistant as any firearm could possibly be
6. Typical Ruger strength
7. decent sights
8. affordable

The things that I don't like about it:
1. I have three magazines, two that came with the gun and one extra I purchased. One of the magazines will consistently not cycle and feed the last round into the chamger. I am sure that Ruger would replace the mag if I sent it back.
2. The double action trigger pull is extremely stiff and heavy, it stacks, copious quantities of lubrication and thousands of dry firings have made it smoother...I live in Massachusetts and it could have an extra heavy DA trigger pull because of the restrictions put into place by the State Attorney General regarding the "safety" of firearms sold here. Many manutfacturers are now compelled to make "Mass Compliant Firearms" to sell in this state, and many don't and don't market their products here.
3. The manual safety has been made slimmer than other Ruger centerfire autos, suuposedly this is for better ergonomics, but in my case, it is just the opposite.
4. The thumb safety does not have a positive "click" when it is taken off-safe
5. It is still possible to pull the trigger with the manual safety engaged or with the magazine removed. The pistol will not fire, but still I like a gun to be made totally inert when the manuall safety or magazine disconnect safety is engaged. Ruger says that if the gun is dry-fired in this condition, damage can occur to the firing pin.
6. The magazine well is not beveled...how this really helps with real-world re-loading, I am not sure, but it is a feature that I like.

Things that I am neutral about:

1. Single action trigger pull is okay for a service-grade handgun...not great but not bad either.
2. The internal locking system

Would I carry it for personal defense: Yes, as long as my magazines function...I can get used to the very heavy DA trigger pull and it might be an asset from a threat management stand-point (yes I know, keep your finger off the trigger...easy to say and do when the adrenaline is not pumping)

For the money a really very good pistol...Ruger should sell a bunch of them, and I hope that they do as I am a Ruger stock holder. (No, I get no free guns or discounts)...just make sure all your magazines work.

Good shooting to all !

Mark 056


----------



## Remington 7400

I have always liked the Ruger P-series pistols. From what I under stand the new 345 is a pretty decent handgun. As with all new products Ruger has not got all of the bugs worked out of it yet, give it some time and it will be a very good gun. Personally I would not buy one, and here is why. I refuse to own a gun made of plastic(polymer), and I am greatly opposed to the magazine disconnect. All of that being said, I love my P90, if you want a Ruger .45 get the P90, you won't be dissapointed!


----------



## Bore.224

Rem 7400 Guess it would do no good to tell you that polymer pistols like a Glock are stronger than steel? That the 9mm hits as hard as a .45 recoils less and overall is a better defensive cartridge? Dident think so :-?


----------



## Burly1

Ruger makes a fine, strong pistol. To check out another option in a very similar format, take a look at the Taurus 24/7 Pro. My son in law got one last fall and I have to say I am impressed with the package. This can also be had in a long slide version. My only gripe is that looooong double action trigger. But that's coming from a long time 1911 shooter. Burl


----------



## Remington 7400

> Rem 7400 Guess it would do no good to tell you that polymer pistols like a Glock are stronger than steel? That the 9mm hits as hard as a .45 recoils less and overall is a better defensive cartridge? Dident think so


No it wouldn't do you any good to tell me something like that. I refuse to own a gun made of plastic, no matter how strong the manufacture claims it to be. I know 3 things for a fact about polymer frames, #1 they will warp if exeposed to high heat for exetended periods of time (car trunk, middle of July, dad figured this out), #2 dogs can chew them up (my buddy found that out the hard way!), #3 it is possiable to break or crack a frame if dropped on pavement (I have some friends in law enforcement that can verify this).

Don't even get me started on Glock, they are over priced, inaccurate, and feel like a cap gun. Tactical tupperware at best. And yes I have shot Glocks and am speaking from my personal experience! If you have a Glock that shoots good, good for you, but I want no part of it.

I have made my opinion of the 9mm cartridge clear before.

Tell you what let me shoot you in the chest one time with a .45 and if you live to tell about it I will let you empty the entire clip of your 9mm!

I'll give you the recoil, but most men I have been around (including my 13 year old nephew) can handle the .45 no problem (I have to threaten to make him pay for the ammo, to get him away from my Springfield), therefore making the 9mm a women, pansy, and girly men's gun.

Read my signature!

Burl, you're right Ruger makes one heck of a gun. Nothing else in the world is comparable in that price range. But the 1911 "cocked and locked", single action sure is sweet ain't it!


----------



## Azian

I own one of these in stainless and I love it. I think its very accurate and it's really comfortable to shoot. I don't plan on leaving in my trunk enytime soon as well as let my dogs play with it so I think I'll have the gun for quite a while.


----------



## cldiver

Hey Remi, WHAT!!!!! Man I had to sign up just to post. First of all, do you know what the percentage is in todays mfg from steel to polymer? Get with it man. You have way too much time on your hands. My P345 kicks butt and have never had a single problem. You know when there is a 45 in the house. And let me just say, you are a blow hard man, jesus age @#[email protected] if your buddy is retarded enough to let his dog get to his gun then he should not own a damn thing. You are unbelievable!! talking about taking it in the chest. Dude go shoot someone and get it over with JESUS!!!!!!!!!



Remington 7400 said:


> Rem 7400 Guess it would do no good to tell you that polymer pistols like a Glock are stronger than steel? That the 9mm hits as hard as a .45 recoils less and overall is a better defensive cartridge? Dident think so
> 
> 
> 
> No it wouldn't do you any good to tell me something like that. I refuse to own a gun made of plastic, no matter how strong the manufacture claims it to be. I know 3 things for a fact about polymer frames, #1 they will warp if exeposed to high heat for exetended periods of time (car trunk, middle of July, dad figured this out), #2 dogs can chew them up (my buddy found that out the hard way!), #3 it is possiable to break or crack a frame if dropped on pavement (I have some friends in law enforcement that can verify this).
> 
> Don't even get me started on Glock, they are over priced, inaccurate, and feel like a cap gun. Tactical tupperware at best. And yes I have shot Glocks and am speaking from my personal experience! If you have a Glock that shoots good, good for you, but I want no part of it.
> 
> I have made my opinion of the 9mm cartridge clear before.
> 
> Tell you what let me shoot you in the chest one time with a .45 and if you live to tell about it I will let you empty the entire clip of your 9mm!
> 
> I'll give you the recoil, but most men I have been around (including my 13 year old nephew) can handle the .45 no problem (I have to threaten to make him pay for the ammo, to get him away from my Springfield), therefore making the 9mm a women, pansy, and girly men's gun.
> 
> Read my signature!
> 
> Burl, you're right Ruger makes one heck of a gun. Nothing else in the world is comparable in that price range. But the 1911 "cocked and locked", single action sure is sweet ain't it!
Click to expand...


----------



## splawndrew

uuuhhhhhh........wow! i wonder how he really feels?..............anyway...

....i was looking at the p345 also. i have not had a chance to shoot one but they look like they would be great guns. if you buy it be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## Merlin87

I fired one of these at the local range and I was very impressed. I am not a good shot, as I cannot view the front site, rear site and the target all at once (I am farsighted), but I put the first shot on the center X, lost the second (typical 45 "flyer" maybe) and all the other rounds (two mags) in the center ring. I will be buying one as soon as I can afford to, and it will replace my Glock 23C as my carry gun.


----------



## johnrotten

well i just want to say hi to you all im new to the forum and i do want to start by saying im a ruger fan. My first carry gun was a .357 sp101 why you ask well to make a long story short my dad had a .357 mag when i was a weee lad and i siad one day ill have one so here i am my first gun and carry gun is a .357 mag. Well rugers i like, I have nothing bad to say about them but they are ONE of the best built guns on the market im sure there are others out there im not saying ruger is THE best but it is one of them, i think a .45 auto is the way to go for a carry gun, i do like the ruger p345 and it is one of the next guns on my list as is the p90(45 auto) but im a big revolver fan by far but i do like semi as for 9mm and i know a .357mag is not to far from a 9mm but what can you say about 9mm but when they first cam out it was what everyone was carring. My point of veiw on the 9mm is if you make a wrong shot your dead and as far as the .45 auto one shot there dead but enough out of me what do you guys think

and how could you let your dog get to your gun its bad enough that kids get to them but your DOG........what can i say to that but here is another option to the carring in the summer why not go with a stanless semi in the summer or revolver and have polymer in the winter yes the polymer might still crack in the winter but it wont warpp in the trunk in the winter or carry the polymer in the night in the summer if you are worried about it warpping well enough out of me

peace


----------



## Hardsell

My friend bought one of the older Rugers. I thought it made a great paper weight, or maybe a good boat anchor. It felt really heavy, not balanced very well, and the trigger pull wasn't anything to brag about.


----------



## stormbringerr

Remington 7400 said:


> Rem 7400 Guess it would do no good to tell you that polymer pistols like a Glock are stronger than steel? That the 9mm hits as hard as a .45 recoils less and overall is a better defensive cartridge? Dident think so
> 
> 
> 
> No it wouldn't do you any good to tell me something like that. I refuse to own a gun made of plastic, no matter how strong the manufacture claims it to be. I know 3 things for a fact about polymer frames, #1 they will warp if exeposed to high heat for exetended periods of time (car trunk, middle of July, dad figured this out), #2 dogs can chew them up (my buddy found that out the hard way!), #3 it is possiable to break or crack a frame if dropped on pavement (I have some friends in law enforcement that can verify this).
> 
> Don't even get me started on Glock, they are over priced, inaccurate, and feel like a cap gun. Tactical tupperware at best. And yes I have shot Glocks and am speaking from my personal experience! If you have a Glock that shoots good, good for you, but I want no part of it.
> 
> I have made my opinion of the 9mm cartridge clear before.
> 
> Tell you what let me shoot you in the chest one time with a .45 and if you live to tell about it I will let you empty the entire clip of your 9mm!
> 
> I'll give you the recoil, but most men I have been around (including my 13 year old nephew) can handle the .45 no problem (I have to threaten to make him pay for the ammo, to get him away from my Springfield), therefore making the 9mm a women, pansy, and girly men's gun.
> 
> Read my signature!
> 
> Burl, you're right Ruger makes one heck of a gun. Nothing else in the world is comparable in that price range. But the 1911 "cocked and locked", single action sure is sweet ain't it!
Click to expand...

i signed up as a guest just because of this stupid post. first off its a mag not a clip. get it straight. also the way ammo is made in 2008 today a 9mm bullet will take you down fast & with no problem. not even considering the fact that many 9mm pistols hold 16+ rounds of +p 9mm ammo. :roll: this is comming from one that ownes 9mm and .45cal 1911 style handguns.


----------



## stormbringerr

johnrotten said:


> well i just want to say hi to you all im new to the forum and i do want to start by saying im a ruger fan. My first carry gun was a .357 sp101 why you ask well to make a long story short my dad had a .357 mag when i was a weee lad and i siad one day ill have one so here i am my first gun and carry gun is a .357 mag. Well rugers i like, I have nothing bad to say about them but they are ONE of the best built guns on the market im sure there are others out there im not saying ruger is THE best but it is one of them, i think a .45 auto is the way to go for a carry gun, i do like the ruger p345 and it is one of the next guns on my list as is the p90(45 auto) but im a big revolver fan by far but i do like semi as for 9mm and i know a .357mag is not to far from a 9mm but what can you say about 9mm but when they first cam out it was what everyone was carring. My point of veiw on the 9mm is if you make a wrong shot your dead and as far as the .45 auto one shot there dead but enough out of me what do you guys think
> 
> and how could you let your dog get to your gun its bad enough that kids get to them but your DOG........what can i say to that but here is another option to the carring in the summer why not go with a stanless semi in the summer or revolver and have polymer in the winter yes the polymer might still crack in the winter but it wont warpp in the trunk in the winter or carry the polymer in the night in the summer if you are worried about it warpping well enough out of me
> 
> peace


it depends where you hit them. anyone that believes in one shot from a .45 your dead, needs to rethink thier personal defense plan.i also like the ruger sp101, a nice revolver in .357


----------



## USAlx50

Hardsell said:


> My friend bought one of the older Rugers. I thought it made a great paper weight, or maybe a good boat anchor. It felt really heavy, not balanced very well, and the trigger pull wasn't anything to brag about.


Why kind of ***** *** boats do you guys use :lol:

I'm a fan of the ruger pistols for the money. Seem to be good, reliable, and accurate especially for the price range. My stepdad has the p89 and a close friend has the p345. The 345 sometimes jams with cheap ammo, and that has been the only complaint so far.


----------



## temeculas problem

I was reading through here and I wasted about 10 minutes of my life and then another 10 minutes trying to freakin register. So anyway I just bought a p345 and I still have 7 days to even shoot it so I don't know what its like except for what I am reading here and on the web. I just want to know if you think it is comparable with a sw1911 and if you don't like lightweight and tough plastic then simply don't buy it but I live in so. Cal. So I won't have and climate problems nor do I plan on leaving my dog to watch the gun or run through a fire with my gun so I think ill be chill. And just a reminder half of you fools are so retarded you need to sell your guns and buy some dog food.


----------



## huntin1

Can't say much about the Ruger 345, had a P89 and it sucked, never even bothered to qualify with it. Have heard that they have improved their pistols since then though. Howeven if it has a plastic frame I wouldn't even consider it. But that's just me, whatever floats your boat is what you gotta do.



Bore.224 said:


> Rem 7400 Guess it would do no good to tell you that polymer pistols like a Glock are stronger than steel? That the 9mm hits as hard as a .45 recoils less and overall is a better defensive cartridge? Dident think so :-?


Wow, about the only thing in this statement that is halfway true is that the 9mm recoils less. But then, if you practice like you're supposed to that makes little difference. Ask any LE or SF operator what he would prefer between the two and the answer will be 45 over 9mm. Why? Because they just work better in defensive situations.

Oh, and Glock sucks almost as much as the old Ruger P89. But that's just my opinion, to each his own.

huntin1


----------



## USAlx50

temeculas problem said:


> And just a reminder half of you fools are so retarded you need to sell your guns and buy some dog food.


What a witty remark! A real zinger!


----------



## huntin1

USAlx50 said:


> temeculas problem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just a reminder half of you fools are so retarded you need to sell your guns and buy some dog food.
> 
> 
> 
> What a witty remark! A real zinger!
Click to expand...

I was going to post something about that as well but decided to not feed the troll.

This from TP's profile:



> Occupation: killer
> Interests: having sex


I think temeculas problem is obvious, he's been living too long among the fruits and nuts. :wink:

huntin1


----------



## Bore.224

Ok Huntin1, most folks will chose a .45 over a 9mm only because of BS. Most folks I know in Law enforcement dont know spit about firearms you sound like one of them? First, with factory ammo how is the .45 ACP more powerful than the 9mm? Second how do you come up with it just works better than the 9mm for defence? Sorry old buddy you are going to have to do better than that. A 9mm loaded with 15-17 rounds in an accurate light recoiling firearm is by far, more superior for a defensive firearm. Also you put down Glock pistols, guess most of the country and the rest of the world are wrong on that one as well. Please tell me huntin1 as I have asked you before "what color is the sky in your world". :lol:


----------



## huntin1

Yeah Bore you're right, I don't know spit about firearms.

I'm too busy trying to get my gun put back together after I tried to clean the barrel bearings, but if you would "Google Glock malfunctions" I think you will learn something, while you are at it try Sig malfunctions too, see if you can find anything comparable. I think maybe you will then see what I have against Glock.

While you are there try looking into one shot stops, 9mm vs 45ACP.

When you have been a firearms instructor for 20 years, gone through the FBI SWAT/HRT training, been to 1 basic and 2 advanced sniper courses, and trained with the GSG9 guys, then you may see what the color of the sky is in my world.

Apologies are in order though, the Ruger that I had and detested was the *P85* not the P89.

huntin1


----------



## mrmcgee

:withstupid:

If we were in a bar some of you guys just might start swinging! You guys need to get a life! Everyone has their own opinion and everyone is free to express it. If you disagree, great that is what makes this a great country. This reminds me of a Chevy vs. Ford argument. Some people have had bad experiences and others have not. Don't be jealous if someone has NOT had a bad experience with a Glock or a Ruger!


----------



## Hardsell

USAlx50:
What does this mean? "Why kind of p*$$y a$$ boats do you guys use"
Boats?


----------



## Bore.224

mrmcgee now don't worry about huntin1 and old bore , we are big boys and can handle points of view other than our own without throwing punches! But you are right the difference between the 9mm and the .45 are 99.9% personal pref, what I am trying to shed light on is that the .45 never seems to get knocked around, when in fact it should!

Huntin1 never said you did not know spit, I said it sounds as if you don't. You are not wrong to not like Glocks or Sigs thats your choice. BUT DONT GO TO THE ONE SHOT STOP B#L^SH*T. Been reading that CRAP in gun mags since I was a kid back in the early 80's. I even read about a test on live animals once think it was calles the Strasburg test , they shot goats and timed the seconds till the critter fell down. In the end I think we can all agree its the firearm you feel best with that you can fire rapid accurate shots with that will serve you best regardless of cartridge. My attacks are not personal huntin1 but you still have not told me how the .45 is better. BTW thank you for the work you do in law enforcement. :beer:


----------



## huntin1

Your welcome.

IMO and that of many others, the fact that the 45 comes out the end of the barrel the same diameter that most 9mm mushroom to give the 45 the edge.

FBI Handgun Wounding Factors and Effectiveness 


> Kinetic energy does not wound. Temporary cavity does not
> wound. The much discussed "shock" of bullet impact is a
> fable and "knock down" power is a myth. The critical
> element is penetration. The bullet must pass through the
> large, blood bearing organs and be of sufficient
> diameter to promote rapid bleeding. Penetration less
> than 12 inches is too little, and, in the words of two
> of the participants in the 1987 Wound Ballistics
> Workshop, "too little penetration will get you killed."
> 42,43 Given desirable and reliable penetration, the only
> way to increase bullet effectiveness is to increase the
> severity of the wound by increasing the size of hole
> made by the bullet. Any bullet which will not penetrate
> through vital organs from less than optimal angles is
> not acceptable. Of those that will penetrate, the edge
> is always with the bigger bullet.


Read the whole report here: http://www.seark.net/~jlove/handgun_wounding.htm

Or contact DOJ, they'll send you a copy.

Over the years I have met and talked with a few shooters, one being Ed Morales. If you don't remember him, he was involved in the famous FBI Miami shootout. Sat and had beers with him and discussed PDW's at length. We are of the same mind, that being that a handgun is useful only as a tool to fight your way to a rifle or shotgun.  That being said, a few big holes going in are better than lots of little holes. Death will result either way, but it is often quicker with big holes. Most SF operators will opt for the 45 and considering where some of these guys have been, that in itself is reason enough.

And that in a nutshell is why I think 45 is better than 9mm.

The answer is not throwing lots of little bullets, it is throwing several big bullets to the right place.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Bore.224

Gonna have to say, your right or that I agree!! The only question in my mind right now is after that famous Miami shootout, why was the 10mm designed and then adopted by the FBI? When they could of just used the good ole .45 ACP?


----------



## huntin1

Not sure. I think it was because there were no approved weapons in the 45, the 10mm seemed to work better and there were already approved weapons that were chambered in 10mm. Not positive though.

huntin1


----------



## USAlx50

Hardsell said:


> USAlx50:
> What does this mean? "Why kind of p*$$y a$$ boats do you guys use"
> Boats?


Well you said the ruger was better used as a boat anchor. It cant possibly shoot worse then it would work as an anchor :lol:


----------



## Hardsell

Probably true. Your previous post was a bit down from mine. Next time a little reference would help. 
I just wasn't overly impressed with it. I told my friend to get a Glock, but this is what they had available at the store on base. It doesn't really mattered, since he's even admitted that he's not a good shot!


----------



## zelenkajl

I've had a P345PR for a couple years and love it! Excellent handling characteristics, reliable, rugged (typical Ruger) and fine styling to boot. I wish my Glock 30 looked so slick and stylish but pretty Glocks AIN'T--LOL.
I find the P345 a little bulky for carry and I think Ruger may be missing an opportunity if they don't produce an 80% sized 6 round version for CCW. Now THAT would be SWEET if it can be done reliably.


----------



## Raygunner77

I own several Ruger pistols. I just bought a P345 today and look forward to some range time with it.

The polymer frame question in this forum made me post here. I carried a Ruger P95 for five years as a duty weapon, and it survived many hot, humid Ohio summers, and off course, as many winters. At no time did the frame warp. My trusted P95 even saved me from the teeth of a charging rottwiler. I replaced it with a new P95 last month, not because it was worn out or anything, but because they have made many improvements to a design I already loved. I just don't see any validity claim that polymer frames warp in the heat.

As to the question of 9mm vs .45 debate, there is no dob't that the .45 is a better man stopper. Having said that, the 9mm is and _adequate_ man stopper. A lot of departments use the 9mm because the felt recoil and muzzle climb are more manageble for smaller officers. But the fact of the matter is that there are a lot people that are no longer breathing because of both of these calibers. Over the years, I have developed a preference for big-bore calibers, but the 9mm is and acceptable caliber.


----------



## xdm40

I would just like to say that I think the .40 S&W is an excellent round in comparison to the 9mm & .45 debate here. The .40 hits with as much and sometimes more impact than the .45 due to a bit more velocity, creates a large wound channel with excellent penetration and does all this with less recoil. So guess what I protect my castle with? The new Springfield XDM .40... and it holds 16+1 and is an absolute pleasure to shoot. Polymer lower and stainless upper. Iv'e read about freezing tests done on polymer guns too rediculous temps and same with heat. And they still keep going. As far as the Ruger goes... I love thier revolvers and hate thier semi-autos. Ive owned a P-90, P-85 and P-91. Everyone of them had jams or miss-feeds. Guns I've owned that performed flawlessly are the HK USP .40, Glock 2? in .40 (sold to a friend) and now this awsome XDM .40. Just My input! thanks.

"However weak our country shall be, I hope we shall never sacrifice our liberties!" - Alexander Hamilton


----------



## mike23

hello guys, miek here from the philippines, been looking for a very good handy gun and ive been very observant of all the conmments posted on all gun prospects i have in mind. first is the ruger 0345pr then taurus pt145 and then lastly the xd4 compact, i heard on other commects that taurus pt145 have problems with reloaded ammo especially local reloads. since im from the philippines its been a custom here to have atleast the cheapest ammo of high quality, im just afraid if i will be purchasing taurus it might be a big problem to me since reloaded ammo is much cheaper here. im thinking of sticking to ruger p345pr but i havent seen if it has a groove since taurus pt145 has 6. ain addition is the safety features of the ruger plus the ergonomic design and the sights. Please, need you advices im a starter and wants the best out of my money. it costs here around 600 dollars or P 52,000.00 philippine pesos.

Thanks guys in advance you little brother here needs your help...
ADVANCE MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## mad man

Just joined this site. The main reason is you guys are funny as hell. I will check this and other post for comments. I was at work today and was bored so i googled my p-345 ruger. This is some funny stuff. I particularly like the boat anchor, etc. Real funny replys. I have Kimbers, Caspians, Colts, etc. So I know a little about performance of pistols. I bought my 345 Ruger because I have never owned a Ruger and thought what the hell. This gun shoots as good as any automatic I own>>>>>>>! I usually stick to the high end names as most of us do thinking more expensive and more popular is better. Kinda like that trophy wife, girlfriend, etc...Ya know us fellows like our perty toys for show if nothing else...The grouping is very tight and the accuracy is awesome..I would highly recomend this gun to anyone. It is light with much less recoil than other 45's I own. Now I am not Obey One , Rambo, and sure the hell don't know where Jimmy Hoffa is but this gun rocks..........MAD MAN


----------



## TedC

Reviving a dead thread....

I really like the grip and pointing of my P345. Nice size and weight.

The first (DA) trigger pull is hard, and the hammer shape makes a manual cock painful to the thumb. I plan to buy a spare hammer and work on that.

But it is a well-made, good looking, reliable,good handling gun.


----------

